# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Шаблон приказа об ограничении пользование Интернетом

## alyen

Доброго дня.  Ни у кого не завалялся приказ по фирме об ограничени использования сети Интернет в личных целях..  Нужен, а самому не сочинить.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

Что ж так?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Шаблона приказа не нашел так как было давно, а в архивах лень искать. Могу сказать одно, что приказ должен состоять на основе устава предприятия который должен быть подписан директором, а сотрудники должны быть ознакомлены под роспись. Естественно должен быть проработан список сотрудников кому и в какой мере нужен(не нужен) по каким протоколам будет разрешен доступ в интернет, какой объем трафика покупается на какой срок, его распределение. Для примера можете почитать на этой страничке как подошли к этому в "МИНИСТЕРСТВЕ ПРИРОДНЫХ РЕСУРСОВ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ".  :Wink: 
http://2005-2.xof.ru/lib/?tm=119&vp=akt22369
Вполне возможно что ознакомившись с данным документом какие то общие пункты Вы используете у себя на фирме. На мой взгляд вполне не плохой пример  :Wink:  ИМХО

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Доброго дня. Ни у кого не завалялся приказ по фирме об ограничени использования сети Интернет в личных целях.. Нужен, а самому не сочинить.


Вообще делается это немного не так ... 
1. Перед созданием приказа необходимо изыскать 2-3 "дела", скажем о заражении вирусам компьютеров юзеров (вирусы затянуты из Инет) или о злостных злоупотреблениях (порно, музыка). По каждому делу проводится небольшое служебное расследование и пишется служебка. Таким образом накапливается некоторый статистический материал.
2. Подбивается статистика. Если есть опыт работы с БД, то это несложно. Составляем список порносайтов, развлекательных сайтов и т.п. в виде плоской таблички вида <доменный URL><Код типа ресурса>. Тип ресурса - это код, для него заводим справочник со структурой <Код типа> <название типа> <% того, что ресурс производственный>, например 
1; Порносайт; 0
2; Хакерский сайт; 0
3; Новостной портал; 90
4; Интранет сайт; 100
далее загружаем статистику за 1-2 недели, пишем функцию, вырезующую из URL домен, и несложным запросом подсчитываем, сколько процентов трафика идет по делу. Строим красивый цветной график (или несколько)
3. Делаем приказ типа того, что приведен по ссылке чуть выше, но с одной особенностью - есть резон создать три группы юзеров и закрепить это приказом:
1. Неограниченный доступ - на них действует только "черный список"
2. Ограниченный доступ - производственные сайт и все не опасное на усмотрение админа
3. Только сайты производственного назначения, список которых утвержден и как приложение идет вместе с данным приказом
Большинство юзеров сажается на группу 3 и проблемы снимаются напрочь. Если выполнены операции 1 и 2, то у командования с снимается масса вопросов относительно того, зачем и почему это делается

----------


## alyen

Спасибо. Пошел читать и думать..

----------


## pig

У нас вот такие правила действуют.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> У нас вот такие правила действуют.


Хорошо и доступно описано! Мне понравился сей документ!

----------


## Alexey P.

> У нас вот такие правила действуют.


 Недавно в RU.SECURITY была дискуссия вот насчет этого:
1.3. Компания оставляет за собой право в порядке надзора за исполнением Правил просматривать любые личные данные, включая переписку
 Они сошлись на том, что легально этого делать нельзя - Конституция против.
 Т.е. юридически этот пункт противоречит Конституции РФ.

----------


## anton_dr

Т.е. любое упоминание о возможности наблюдения за действиями пользователя - незаконно?

----------


## Alexey P.

> Т.е. любое упоминание о возможности наблюдения за действиями пользователя - незаконно?


 Нет, тут только касаемо тайны переписки.



> Статья 23 
> 2. Каждый имеет право на тайну переписки, телефонных переговоров, почтовых, телеграфных и иных сообщений. Ограничение этого права допускается только на основании судебного решения.


 Пункт инструкции 1.3. будет забракован юристами.
Ведомственная инструкция, противоречащая Конституции.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Нет, тут только касаемо тайны переписки.
> 
> Пункт инструкции 1.3. будет забракован юристами.
> Ведомственная инструкция, противоречащая Конституции.


Не будет она забракована, все законно на 100% ... Статья 23 не распространяется на сотрудника компании. Т.е. дома, на даче, где угодно - статья работает, это его права. А если он пользуется рабочим компьютером, служебной электронной почтой, служебным телефоном и т.п. - нет. И достигается это очень просто - в положении пишется, что означенные ресурсы сотрудник должен применять исключительно в производственных целях. И все ... т.е. он не может вести личную переписку с корпоративного адреса, не может звонить по личным надобностям с служебного телефона и т.п.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Не будет она забракована, все законно на 100% ... Статья 23 не распространяется на сотрудника компании. Т.е. дома, на даче, где угодно - статья работает, это его права. А если он пользуется рабочим компьютером, служебной электронной почтой, служебным телефоном и т.п. - нет. И достигается это очень просто - в положении пишется, что означенные ресурсы сотрудник должен применять исключительно в производственных целях. И все ... т.е. он не может вести личную переписку с корпоративного адреса, не может звонить по личным надобностям с служебного телефона и т.п.


 Угу, щас. Я уже писал выше - не мной это придумано. Почитайте обсуждение проблемы хотя бы в RU.SECURITY - думаю, многие вопросы и заблуждения отпадут.
 Конституция распространяется на граждан РФ, независимо от места их нахождения и рода деятельности. Она не может действовать, если гражданин находится дома, и не действовать, когда он на работе.
 Т.е. перлюстрация переписки законами РФ не разрешена, вернее, разрешена только на основании судебного решения.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

Продемонстрированное Вами вольное трактование законов (а Конституция - основной закон) по принципу "Вот тут играем, тут не играем, тут рыбу заворачивали" - наша большая проблема. Имхо, при нашей жизни она так и не будет решена, это очень долго приживается.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Угу, щас. Я уже писал выше - не мной это придумано. Почитайте обсуждение проблемы хотя бы в RU.SECURITY - думаю, многие вопросы и заблуждения отпадут.
> Конституция распространяется на граждан РФ, независимо от места их нахождения и рода деятельности. Она не может действовать, если гражданин находится дома, и не действовать, когда он на работе.


Еще как может ... на RU.SECURITY видимо на понимают главного - контора предоставляет сотруднику Интернет за свой счет, и выдвигает требование - использовать его только для решения производстванных задач, применение для личных целей *запрещено*. Это ключевой момент - сотрудник под этим подписывается и обязуется соблюдать, и он подписывается под тем, что за соблюдением будут следить - он об этом также уведомляется. Пока он не нарушает требование работодателя - никакие его права не ущемлены, так как на производственную переписку никакие тайны не распространяются. А вот если он нарушает и начинает применять данные ему ресурсы в личных целях - то в первую очередь нарушает именно пользователь !! (ему то это строжайше запрещено, и собственно запрещено именно потому, чтобы не возникало потом юридических прецедентов для дел об ущемлении прав человека). Аналогично с почтой, телефоном и т.п. - ключевой момент в том, что положением о защите информации сотруднику строжайше запрещается их применять для личных целей. А раз так, то работодатель может протоколировать звонки, писать их (кстати даже есть ГОСТ, по которому при записи разговора по служебному телефону раз не помню в сколько секунд записывающее устройство выдает в линию особый тональный сигнал, лишний раз напоминающий собеседникам, что разговор пишется), применять определители номеров и т.п. 
Просто нередно получается так - сотруднику не запрещают применять производственные ресурсы в личных целях, не предупреждают его о мониторинге и при этом мониторят/пишут/слушают. Вот тут явное нарушение указанного закона, так как сотруднику не запрещено применять ресурсы в своих целях, следовательно он потенциально может это делать и соответственно действия работодателя нарушат закон о тайне его переписки и т.п. Типовой пример - в лавке ставят скрытую камеру и микрофоны для слежения за тем, как продавцы облуживают покупателей. Но продавцы этого не знают - и если узнают, имеют полное право подать в суд и выиграют его без сомнения (покупатели кстати тоже - для них владелец лавки обязан повесить плакат с предупреждением о том, что ведется скрытое видеонаблюдение). Но если при приеме на работу у продавца в контракте будет пункт типа "Я предупрежден о том, что работодатель будет вести скрытое наблюдение за моими действиями на рабочем месте и даю ему на это свое согласие", то работодатель может смело утыкать весь бутик камерами и микрофонами - перед законом он чист.

----------


## Alexey P.

RU.SECURITY можно почитать, к примеру, тут:
http://fido-online.com/fidow/fido.dl...&482&12734&a14

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

Можно много и долго дискутировать на эту тему, но закон от этого не изменится.
Конституция РФ действует по всей территории РФ, и действует всегда, и днем, и ночью  :Smiley: .
 А можно здесь и не дискутировать, тем более что ни я, ни Вы не юристы.
Меня прочтенные материалы вполне убедили - закон надо соблюдать, даже если очень не хочется.

----------

